# Best weight loss supplement for lady with limited exercise ? Currently on ECA stack



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello, guys! I am new to the subject of supplements and came across this amazing forum researching Ephedrine. I did a lot of research and decided to do my own ECA stack with Do-Do Chesteze, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin. I take all 3 in the morning after small meal. I dont feel too much of effect apart from somewaht reduced bad food cravings (which is brilliant). I wanted to ask what are your thoughts on T2? (as it has Rauwolscine its suppose to target that butt fat, which I really need to shift  I have put on weight after having a baby. Having always been slim (with heavier bottom side) desperately want to loose it before May (have holiday booked). I need to loose 5kg. but mainly I am more worried about measurements than weight. I am so exhausted with 2 kids that I dont have any energy to exercise. I used to do Zumba, pilates and swimming but now have noone to babysit. Motivating myself to do it at home when I am knackered is VERY difficult. I was hoping ECA stack would give me energy, but it doesnt seems to do it that much. When I take second dose after about 5hours it gives me kind of anxiety feeling, which I dont like much. My question is, what supplements I could use that would help me loose weight, give me energy to exercise and look after 2 kids and would suppress my appetite (I am very bad with cravings for carbs)? Hope someone out there would guide me in the right direction. P.S. I tried rich in protein diet but find it hard to keep to it when my energy is so low and I have constant cravings.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

What's your diet like? If it's not up to scratch you may as well be taking Calpol.


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

ok, I do have plenty of Calpol  basically, the diet is I am avoiding all junk food (chocs, biscuits, fried food, cakes, white bread /pasta). I eat fish, meat, eggs, rice, wholemeal pasta, potatoes, veg, fruit. I know I should avoid carbs, but without good appetite suppresant I find it hard to resist. Very hard. And it affects my mood (not good for kids). I am focusing on limiting my calorie intake, but not very good at counting it. I always feel I would do it wrongly, so I just try to eat less drink more and eat more fruits vegs and fish and lean meat (with carbs at the moment and occasional cheese).

I know I need to try harder, but when my energy is low I give in to cravings and then blame myself for trying to lift my mood with food.


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

need to add that I did have plenty of junk food before (as a comfort food for sleepless nights and tiredness associated with new baby). plus had lots of cravings during pregnancy and put on a lot of weight. (actually prob same as with my first baby, but back then my body returned its shape pretty quickly. I guess I am getting older and need to learn healthy habbits, before its too late). Would sorting out my diet work good together with say t2 and some appetite suppresant? but then I do need something for energy..


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe try and be more active with the kids, an ECA stack will not make up for poor diet and lack of exercise. Read up on some of the weight loss stickes and try and incorporate a bit more exercise. I`m afraid it's only you who can motivate yourself really.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you need to post up a few pics so we can see how fat you are ...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't imagine ECA is going to do a great deal if your diet isn't down (as previously mentioned) if losing weight is import to you then find time to fit in exercise. There isn't a quick fix. If you want to keep any weight lost off you'll need to.address the basics first.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> I can't imagine ECA is going to do a great deal if your diet isn't down (as previously mentioned) if losing weight is import to you then find time to fit in exercise. There isn't a quick fix. If you want to keep any weight lost off you'll need to.address the basics first.


I have to say this almost on a daily basis to people in my gym who ask for advice about using supps to drop weight.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Agree with the above - if youre moody with lowering carbs then u need to combat that by adding good fats.

T2 will affect your thyroid. Did u read up on that side of things?

Diet comes first, followed by supplements, u can do it if u want it that badly x x


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> I think you need to post up a few pics so we can see how fat you are ...


  I am 62 -63 kg (depends on the time of the day I weigh myself). before pregnancy I was 57kg. I am 1.70cm, so thats not overweight. But fat is not heavy, so its not so much about the weight for me, but about slimming in areas, in particul my backside (always an issue for me) and a baby belly fat (which was never an issue until after the second baby, always had flat stomach)

I am constantly working on my diet and a lot of the times fail miserably. I envy your will power guys. Its hard to motivate myself when other members of the family want "proper" food and friends always laugh at the very thought I might be loosing weight, saying I dont need to. ( They obviously dont see whats hidden under clothes, but I am dreading swimming pool and beach and find an excuse not go).

Taking supplements seems to be the only thing that motivates me. ECA stack stopped my cravings for junk food, which I never experienced before and now I can see that this way I could actually succeed. Thats why I wanted to look into other supplements to see which one would be best for me to help curb cravings and hopefully give much needed energy boost.


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Agree with the above - if youre moody with lowering carbs then u need to combat that by adding good fats.
> 
> T2 will affect your thyroid. Did u read up on that side of things?
> 
> Diet comes first, followed by supplements, u can do it if u want it that badly x x


Thanks, RXQueenie, I dint know that carb cravings depend on the amount of good fats. I will certainly work on this.

And, no, I didnt know about T2 affecting thyroid, I just found this review by DiggyV on fat burners and T2 didnt seem to have any major side effects and targeted problem fat, so I wanted to beleive it badly


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I WILL SAY THE TIGHTLY KEP SECRET FOR WEIGHTLOSS >>>>> Now follow me, turn your head to the left, then turn your head to the right.....Repeat these steps 4 times every time someone offers you junk food


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I WILL SAY THE TIGHTLY KEP SECRET FOR WEIGHTLOSS >>>>> Now follow me, turn your head to the left, then turn your head to the right.....Repeat these steps 4 times every time someone offers you junk food


    I will have to tatoo it in my brain. I know as I am getting older I will only be getting fatter unless I sort out my diet.

Guys, what do you eat at parties? Do you just refuse the food you are offered if its not healthy?

Its not even so much about junk food, its about high calorie home cooked meals. Where I am from the cuisine isnt really slimming and to cook it proper way (for inlaws and friends) means fatty foods. I try to make it healthy and everyone will think I cant cook. but I know its up to me what I choose to put in my body, so I need my habits sorted.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

oxi86 said:


> I will have to tatoo it in my brain. I know as I am getting older I will only be getting fatter unless I sort out my diet.
> 
> Guys, what do you eat at parties? Do you just refuse the food you are offered if its not healthy?
> 
> Its not even so much about junk food, its about high calorie home cooked meals. Where I am from the cuisine isnt really slimming and to cook it proper way (for inlaws and friends) means fatty foods. I try to make it healthy and everyone will think I cant cook. but I know its up to me what I choose to put in my body, so I need my habits sorted.


If at a party just enjoy urself, aslong as you eat correct 90% of the time it does you good to have a cheat, plus once you have speeded up your metabolism if u have a cheat meal it will just burn strait off.

BUT as said above Excersise is king and without it your fighting a loosing battle SO get excersise nailed down, diet 90% good then maybe look into something like dexaprine


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Agree with the above - if youre moody with lowering carbs then u need to combat that by adding good fats.
> 
> T2 will affect your thyroid. Did u read up on that side of things?
> 
> Diet comes first, followed by supplements, u can do it if u want it that badly x x


No it wont you're thinking of T3 and T4 which are thyroid hormones, T2 is just a brand name for an OTC fatburner containing alpha yhombine.


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> If at a party just enjoy urself, aslong as you eat correct 90% of the time it does you good to have a cheat, plus once you have speeded up your metabolism if u have a cheat meal it will just burn strait off.
> 
> BUT as said above Excersise is king and without it your fighting a loosing battle SO get excersise nailed down, diet 90% good then maybe look into something like dexaprine


I read that dexaprine gives you shakes and many people say it, so I was very cautious about it, especially as ECA stack gives me anxiety feeling when I take second dose after 5-6hrs.


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

blitz2163 said:


> No it wont you're thinking of T3 and T4 which are thyroid hormones, T2 is just a brand name for an OTC fatburner containing alpha yhombine.


 so would i be safe taking t2 with green tea extract supplement as recomended by DiggyV in his reviews? with some appetite suppresant ?


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

or maybe even eca stack with T2?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

oxi86 said:


> so would i be safe taking t2 with green tea extract supplement as recomended by DiggyV in his reviews? with some appetite suppresant ?


You would be ok to take T2 at has nothing at all to do with the thyroid, its just an OTC med, infact even T3 and T4 are safe when used correctly and respected.

Dexiprine is quite harsh but it works, Just worth keeping in mind if all else fails


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> You would be ok to take T2 at has nothing at all to do with the thyroid, its just an OTC med, infact even T3 and T4 are safe when used correctly and respected.
> 
> Dexiprine is quite harsh but it works, Just worth keeping in mind if all else fails


ok, thanks very much for the advice


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

blitz2163 said:


> No it wont you're thinking of T3 and T4 which are thyroid hormones, T2 is just a brand name for an OTC fatburner containing alpha yhombine.


My T2 has a massive warning on it about thyroid x x

edit: not a warning... but this:

''PURE T2 is a convenient oral dosed 3,5 diido-l-thyronine product that may assist you in your weight loss goals. PURE T2 is a legal thyroid hormone found in animals that has been shown in preliminary studies to enhance thermogenesis.''


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Dexaprine didn't do anything for me, nor did I get anything from T6s. When I upped the dose on Dexaprine, I felt terrible and was vomiting. I take Green Tea extract and drink it too but don't notice any benefits if I'm honest.

I don't think supplements are a magic answer, I'm afraid. Keeping track of every calorie, making sure you do enough exercise is the key.

PS: You need to get enough sleep! If you're tired, you'll be much more likely to move less and eat morexx


----------



## oxi86 (Mar 4, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Dexaprine didn't do anything for me, nor did I get anything from T6s. When I upped the dose on Dexaprine, I felt terrible and was vomiting. I take Green Tea extract and drink it too but don't notice any benefits if I'm honest.
> 
> I don't think supplements are a magic answer, I'm afraid. Keeping track of every calorie, making sure you do enough exercise is the key.
> 
> PS: You need to get enough sleep! If you're tired, you'll be much more likely to move less and eat morexx


Thanks for the input! Um, sleep would be good, but my little one has other ideas. I definitely noticed that I am trying to substitute lack of sleep with comfort food. I havt had more than 2 hours of uninterupted sleep for 6 months now. But I pray that very soon it will be over.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

one word, 'Thermo Lipid' ... hang on thats 2


----------

